# Wild Cherry Wood



## smit1r1rich

Anybody ever use wild cherry for smoking?? I got a pile of chips 6' in diam. Suggestions??


----------



## melleram

Yep smokes great.

http://www.duke.edu/~cwcook/trees/prse.html


----------



## roller

Yep its real good !


----------



## meateater

I'd love to try it.


----------



## tjohnson

offer up a trade and someone may swap you out something cool!

Todd


----------



## hwynboy

I've used cherry.  Great flavor! However, it burns about twice as fast as other woods.  That's the major downside.


----------



## flash

hwynboy said:


> I've used cherry.  Great flavor! However, it burns about twice as fast as other woods.  That's the major downside.




 Never noticed that. Seems to stay on par with my pecan. Most of the cherry trees in North Florida are a small black berry. Don't really eat it, although the birds might. Great for smoking. I usually mix it with Oak and Pecan.


----------



## cecil

We have wild cherry trees at home. My mother used to make Cherry Bounce with the berries. A thick very potent liqueur.

We still have the trees but don't harvest the cherries. I will cut a dead branch non and then and use it in the smoker.

Wild cherry wood works great as a smoke wood.


----------



## fredrock

Wild cherry just came down in the storm (Sandy) lucky/unlucky it came down in my yard. I chopped it up and split some.  How long should I let it season before I use it?


----------



## flash

Fredrock said:


> Wild cherry just came down in the storm (Sandy) lucky/unlucky it came down in my yard. I chopped it up and split some. How long should I let it season before I use it?


 I actually like several months, but does depend on the age of the wood, alive or dead and ambient conditions. I just tend to cut it up and store it for a while.


----------



## woodcutter

Just cut some cherry last month on the table saw. I put the hunks in an open cardboard box in my garage for use next summer.

I saved the sawdust in a box as well. I was wondering if the sawdust will dry right. This was green wood and I have always cut dried wood before when I saved the dust. Time will tell.


----------



## sniltz

I love cherry wood!  Use it all the time with some hickory mixed in!  It does burn fast, but the smoke it mellow and smells really good!


----------



## tomolu5

Woodcutter, the green sawdust may start to firment if not allowed to "air dry". This is to say, moisture in the wood will begin The firmentation process if left in a heap. I think you would have no worries if you spread it out on something, no more than 1/4 inch thick or so for a couple weeks. Stir it up occasionally too

Tom

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Working on getting 3 Wild Cherries cut and stacked in my garage for next summer, stays drier and cures quicker.

Stan , have fun and...


----------



## woodcutter

Thanks, that is what I'm thinking.


----------



## gwilliebbq

Cherry puts a great smoke flavor on things, but it might be too harsh a flavor for some meats. I recommend with wild game, brisket, or anything you would likely pair with mesquite. I use cherry to grill beef tenderloin.


----------

